# The Official FurAffinity Writer List



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

#-A-B | C-D-E | F-G-H-I-J | K | L-M | N-O-P-Q-R | S | T | U-V-W-X-Y-Z

Welcome to the all-new List of FurAffinity Writers. *If you would like to suggest an author, be included on the list yourself, or offer words of praise for another writer, please visit this thread*. All suggestions posted here *WILL BE IGNORED*.

List in alphabetical order. To jump to a letter of the alphabet, use the handy navigation bar above.

List format originally designed by Xipoid.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

#

A


Absorbentgene

_No comment supplied._

Adrianfolf

 _No comment supplied._

Aetherebus

 "...what he lacks in experience he has in enthusiasm." -_panzergulo_

Ainoko

 _No comment supplied._

Alaskan Wolf

 "...one good writer with very personal style. He fooled me to think he was a professional author when I started reading him." -_Panzergulo_

Aldino

_No comment supplied._

AleuTheWolf

_No comment supplied._

Alex Cross

 He also does good music!

Alex Stone

_No comment supplied._

Alshire

_No comment supplied._

Amethyst Mare

_No comment supplied._

Annamarie

 "I especially enjoy her English country stories, which are very pleasant and relaxing reading...Annamarie also has several other interesting stories along with some nice illustrations." -_Kadrian_

AnotherSacrifice

_No comment supplied._

An_Sionnach

"Just found him today, and his stuff is really classy." -_SpaceTimeRabbitWolfGo_

AraElkins

 "...very good short prose... if one wants some challenge in their stories, this fellow is worth checking." -_Panzergulo_

Arik~Vulpes

_No comment supplied._

Ariusex

 "He's definitely got a unique writing style... He does it brilliantly..." -_David M. Awesome_

Axel Thunderpaw

_No comment supplied._

B

Backwoodspimp

_No comment supplied._

Banner

_No comment supplied._

Blaze Wolf

_No comment supplied._

Bloodredfox

 "...his story 'Seeing Red' is going on 30 chapters now, and...has gotten very good." -_Rilvor_

Bucephalus

_No comment supplied._

Buck the Yena

 _No comment supplied._

Buni

 _No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

C

Captain Saicin

 _No comment supplied._

Champagne98

 _No comment supplied._

Chipotle

 "He's had many things published within the fandom, and he writes some of the best action stories around." -_Duroc_
 "Chipotle writes like I would like to write: well." -_GraveyardGreg_
 "Definitely an excellent writer... He published the fondly-remembered Mythagoras fanzine back in the early 90's, which was one of the first attempts to produce a high-quality furry-literature zine..." -_cpam_
 
Cianthefur

 "Cian knows his way around description and word choice so it's like you're looking at the story through the character's eyes and they way he makes his characters interact with each other is so entertaining to read about." -_wolfbaine_

Clydedale 

 _No comment supplied._

Cn91210 

 _No comment supplied._

Comidacomida

 "...really quite skilled." -_Damaratus_

Connorcat

 "...what little I've read from him is pretty entertaining and shows some promise too. ...I think he uses [dialect] pretty well." -_Panzergulo_

Coyotero 

 _No comment supplied._

D

Daiger

"Daiger's unique quality is in cleverly writing action simply and effectively, making for an interesting reading experience. " -_WolfUrameshi_

Damaratus 

 _No comment supplied._

DariaProductions

_No comment supplied._

DarkR3x

 "He has a fantastic imagination and a strong desire to provide a complex story and immersing worlds is great." -_reian_

Deltroon1986

 _No comment supplied._

DireWolf505 and Draggo

 They are writing a sweeping and fantastic epic collaboration, posted on direwolf505's account, according to Panzergulo.

DiveBomberBat

 _No comment supplied._

DoggyWolf67

_No comment supplied._

Dotter

 _No comment supplied._

DragonTalon

_No comment supplied._

Drass

 _No comment supplied._

Drekian

_No comment supplied._

Duroc

 "...a writer to watch for." -_GraveyardGreg_
 "He writes warm, comfortably dramatic and somehow humane little stories..." -_Panzergulo_

Dynotaku

 "Though mostly known for his art, the writing he's done is also excellent." -_StormKitty_

E

Earthbound

 _No comment supplied._

Eightane

"Eightane crafts his art with a care and complexity that many would be hard pressed to match. His words have a way of winning one over; you may not be a fan of the fetish upon entering the story, but you may find that your tastes can change rather quickly when being serviced by Eightane."  -_Sadgeo_

Emerson

 _No comment supplied._

Epsilonian

"...an excellent up-and-coming author. He's starting a series focused around an alternate reality Rome, where sex and politics mix in a world on the brink of war." -_IStillHateDeviantArt_

Exedus

 "i could use some critique on my stories. need my grammar checked over. most of them are adult stories, involving macro/micro, vore, and destruction." -_Exedus_


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

F

Falke

 Falke burst onto the Thursday Prompts with what he calls a gratuitous snapshot of a pre-established world. If he lets us into it, who knows what wonders may be found?

FallenGlory

 _No comment supplied._

FanaticRat

_No comment supplied._

FatHamster

_No comment supplied._

FC32

_No comment supplied._

FelixBandercoot

 _No comment supplied._

Fenno

 _No comment supplied._

Foozzzball

 "...he's a really good writer...just ask him. " -_Duroc_

Fox Winter

 "His horror is absolutely chilling, and he's currently working on a wonderful novel. He does have some erotica as well, and it can get pretty enthralling..." -_Lolita of the Void_

FWBrown61

 _No comment supplied._

G

Gen.Tarotway

 _No comment supplied._

Graveyard Greg

 "...one dude with some good fiction..." -_Take Walker_
 "...love his work, especially his comic, 'Carpe Diem'." -_Kemmy_

Greymist

 _No comment supplied._

Greywolverene

 _No comment supplied._

GrowthMaster

 _No comment supplied._

H

Haseodragon

 "Haseodragon has pretty good stories. They're entertaining and well written." -_Neslte_

Hauke

 His take on mythological creatures in a modern setting is fantastically entertaining.
 "...his Thursday Prompt responses have made me truly laugh. And he writes really thoughtful commentary too..." -_Panzergulo_

Henk

 _No comment supplied._

HyperLittleAstro

_No comment supplied._

I

Ishtar5

 _No comment supplied._

IStillHateDeviantArt

_No comment supplied._

J

JaggedEdge

_No comment supplied._

Jakebe

 "[He]writes poetry that even I like to read." -_GraveyardGreg_

JamesDarrenCrowe

_No comment supplied._

Jankin

_No comment supplied._

Jeeves the Roo

 _No comment supplied._

JesusFish2007

 _No comment supplied._

JJ Husk

 _No comment supplied._

JohnPM995

_No comment supplied._

Jona Wolf 

 _No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

K

Kathmandu

 "Great stories!" -_Winter_

Keaalu

 _No comment supplied._

Kemmy

 "Kemmy has made an audio story from one of my stories. He did great job, even if the story included languages not native to him. So yeah... A writer and a great voice actor. That's Kemmy for you." -_panzergulo_

Kentenko

_No comment supplied._

KiloFox

 _No comment supplied._

Kindar

 _No comment supplied._

Kingvolf

 _No comment supplied._

Kiro

 "Another very talented writer..." -_Take Walker_

Kitreshawn

 His "Rohai" series, while still in first draft stage, presents a riveting low fantasy tale of politics and conquest.

Kiyofox

 "He's storys are well written, precise, and truly heartwarming stories for the soul. He's companion story is a MUST read for any furry IMO. He's work is solid and I believe he deserves my recommendation." -_Toothpik444_

K. M. Hirosaki

 "K. M. Hirosaki writes high-quality character-centered short fiction. His writing is polished and veers towards experimental; it stumbles occasionally, but when it succeeds (it often does), it achieves a lively sophistication reminiscent of Joyce Carol Oates." -_Masquerade_

Kodayu

 _No comment supplied._

Kranesh

 _No comment supplied._

Kurasuki

_No comment supplied._

Kyell 

 "He's like the best author out there" -_mottled.kitten_

Kylr23

 _No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

L

Larikaz

 _No comment supplied._

Lamont

 "...very entertaining prose and poetry." -_Panzergulo_

Lei-Lani

 Lei-Lani is a published author and also has experience editing and as a literary agent.

Leoni

 _No comment supplied._

LilKittenAlice

_No comment supplied._

Lithier

 _No comment supplied._

Lolipop97

_No comment supplied._

LolitaOfTheVoid

 _No comment supplied._

Llyander 

 "Llyander is also an amazing writer." -_zontan_

Lobosabio 

 _No comment supplied._

Luagha

"He simply describes his Idyll series as "A naughty story. With orcs and humans," however, the second installment proves it's far more than merely that. There are some adult parts, sure, but the developing plot has really drawn me into a fascinating story which is shaping up to be an epic tale of heroes and gods." _-PunkTiger_

luxar_helix

_No comment supplied._

Lycandope

_No comment supplied._

M

Malin 

 "Malin is a writer whom I have a total man love for, he's that good." -_GraveyardGreg_
 "Malin is an incredibly talented writer. I absolutely love his stories." -_Duroc_

Marjask

 _No comment supplied._

MasterAaran

 _No comment supplied._

Master of the Pen

 _No comment supplied._

Matt the Wolf

_No comment supplied._

Maxis Core

"One of the best authors on FA."-_IStillHateDeviantArt_

McLovin the Monkey

 _No comment supplied._

Mech

 _No comment supplied._

Metassus

 "Very nice short work, and also excellent photography if you're so inclined..." -_Poetigress_
 "...an underrated writer who sparks my muse." -_GraveyardGreg_
 A highly capable writer, who crafts both world settings and characters that are deep and memorable.
 "He's Irish. He uses lots of black humor. I like his grim little stories and hilarious poems a lot." -_Panzergulo_

Mikhowl

_No comment supplied._

Miria Fox

 "A must watch if you like the odder side of transformation." -_kylr23_

Miskey

_No comment supplied._

M. LeRenard 

 "...each of his stories has a way of drawing me into a detailed world. I think he's quite talented." -_Duroc_
 "He writes excellent stuff. He keeps saying his ongoing story 'Vagabond' is just a draft, but I think it's very good... Really, this guy is worth checking out." -_panzergulo_

Mojisu

_No comment supplied._

Mr. Mau

_No comment supplied._

Muddobbers

 _No comment supplied._

Murphy Z

 "His stories are just so wondrously peculiar." -_M. Le Renard_

Mystery Penguin

 _No comment supplied._

Mysterynope

 _No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

N

Nathan Cowan

 "Firefox and Technofox are incredible." -_StormKitty_

Naota

 "He has a great knack for characterization and selection of details, as well as plot... His _Baroque Symphony_ has the promise of a great epic." -_Sadgeo_

Nightmask

 _No comment supplied._

Nikki23

_No comment supplied._

Nikolinni

_No comment supplied._

Niro Lombax

 _No comment supplied._

Nothingmore12

 _No comment supplied._

NotLukos

_No comment supplied._

NoxNoctisLupus

_No comment supplied._

NSabram

_No comment supplied._

O

Offox

 "...a fantastic writer..." -_Lolita of the Void_

Orion Stargazer

 _No comment supplied._

Orlith

 _No comment supplied._

P

Palantean Writer

_No comment supplied._

panzergulo

 "He is probably the most active/devoted writer on FA and has quite the array of interesting stories, prose and poetry." -_Lamont_

Penelope Dairas

 "Her stories are very descriptive and it's easy to picture the scenes in your head." -_Vukasin_

PerriRhoades

"She is writing her own serial called Spectral Shadows. If you're looking for an excellent Sci-Fi/Fantasy serial, look it up." -_Nikolinni_

Poet

 _No comment supplied._

Poetigress

 One of the best writers I've ever had the pleasure to read. Her use of language is masterful, and her stories are always emotional and powerful. Check out her journal for a new writing prompt every Thursday!
 "...best one right here!" -_TheGru_
 "...one great writer..." -_Panzergulo_
 "Her stories are pure magic. She can stir emotions with her words and make you feel for her characters like nobody else can." -_Duroc_

Ponderer

 _No comment supplied._

Psion

 _No comment supplied._

PunkTiger

_No comment supplied._

Pyrostinger

 "...a talent for characters, especially through dialogue..." -_TooncesFA_
 
Q

R

Railword

 "...a really AMAZING writer." -_Ship-Wreck_

Rainstar9805

 _No comment supplied._

Rhansen23

_No comment supplied._

Reedman

_No comment supplied._

Remba

_No comment supplied._

Rikoshi 

 "...[his] novel _Thousand Leaves_ is worth every penny." -_GraveyardGreg_

Rilvor

"A skillful horror writer; he takes his mythologies very seriously and can back them up." -_M. LeRenard_

Riyeko

_No comment supplied._

Rorc

_No comment supplied._

RoboTechTiger

 _No comment supplied._

Ruby Dragon

_No comment supplied_

-Rufus-

_No comment supplied._

RuthOfPern

 _No comment supplied._

Ryffnah

 _No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

S

Saluqi

 "...new face in FA...what little he has in his gallery shows promise." -_Panzergulo_

Sanity

 _No comment supplied._

Sarcasticmarten

 _No comment supplied._

Sarhea

 "...I believe that Sarhea has an extraordinary amount of potential to become a well-known writer on FA."
-_FelixBandercoot_

Sasya

_No comment supplied._

_SeHT

 "This guy can write so entertaining stories that even I can read them even if the themes don't appeal to me at all. His style is rather mature, the stories he writes are comfortably slow and do not really contain lots of action, but it doesn't take away from his humor, drama and tragedy in any way." -_panzergulo_

Sendokidu

_No comment supplied._

Serfent

 _No comment supplied._

ShadowWalker

 _No comment supplied._

ShayneGray

_No comment supplied._

Shetira

_No comment supplied._

ShiroUzumaki

 "He manages to deliver the story in a simpler manner without the epic around the bushes type." -_calvinwolf_

Shizuka

 "Shizuka is an amzing writer. One of the best I've found on FA, period." -_zontan_

Shoiyo

_No comment supplied._

Shotgunjim

 "...what there is [in his gallery] shows great promise." -_panzergulo_
 
Shouden

 _No comment supplied._

Shouyousei

_No comment supplied._


Silverfox2007

 _No comment supplied._

Skunkspray03

 _No comment supplied._

Silenced Emotions

 _No comment supplied._

SillySneeze

 "'Their Color' is a brilliant piece, boasting very powerful imagery which seems to light up a setting that would otherwise be drab. Definitely worth reading..." -_Tybalt Maxwell_

Slyford

 "Intriguing concepts and polished writing. Especially if you like transformation and/or rabbits." -_Poetigress_

SpaceRabbitTimeWolfGo

_No comment supplied._

Stink Dog

 _No comment supplied._

Storm Kitty

 "I've had others tell [me] one of my stories is the best they've ever read."

Swamp Rat 

 "I can't put my finger on what's so nice about reading [Swamprat and Swampwulf]'s stories, but at times they can be rather comforting." -_Damaratus_

Swamp Wulf

 "I can't put my finger on what's so nice about reading [Swamprat and Swampwulf]'s stories, but at times they can be rather comforting." -_Damaratus_


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

T

Tahlyn 

 "His serial 'Never be alone' is surprisingly well written. He has an intelligent understanding of the English language, as well as a great focus on the inner conflicts of his characters." -_Tybalt Maxwell_

Take Walker 

 "...fantastic...my works...I keep saying...haven't...window...comment on my poetry..." -Take Walker
 "[he] is a treasure house... we are lucky to have him." -_Stephen King_ _What is this Xipoid why did you put this in here D:_
 "He writes about Pokemons and other Japanese stuff." -_Panzergulo_ I DO! :V

Talaisan

_No comment supplied._

Tamok123

 "Despite of his young age he is able to write about serious topics like a professional. Once you start reading his story, you don't want to stop reading until you finished it. He's really worth watching" -_mcwolfe_

Tango_D

_No comment supplied._

Tasakeru (aka FringeBenefits) 

_No comment supplied._


Tenza

 "...another good writer..." -_TheGru_
 
TheGru 

 _No comment supplied._

The Mocaw

 "I've done some stuff...some people like me, so I guess I'm doing something right."

13Swords

_No comment supplied._

Thlayli

 _No comment supplied._

Tide

 _No comment supplied._

Tielhawk

 "Here's a writer whose dragon stories are really good reading." -_Orion Stargazer_

Tippy DeVil

 Tippy is pure awesome, trust me.
 "He draws a very interesting picture of his world with his stories, although I have always been left craving for more." -_Panzergulo_

Toonces

 "I've yet to see his proclivity for imagery surpassed, or even matched. It is beautiful in its composition." -_Sadgeo_
 "...a rhetorical powerhouse who writes damn hot gay porn." -_Masquerade_

TooTHPIK444

 "He is a budding writer with a lot of potential. He instills quite a bit of passion into his characters, and the action is very engaging... His Chimerian story line is getting pretty epic." -_DJ KFX_

Troc9116

 _No comment supplied._

Troj

_No comment supplied._

TShaw

 You will fall in love with his character Timothy. And then you will weep tears of weeping because oh my god. ;_;
 "His short stories are really great, warm, inspiring, or very tragic..." -_Panzergulo_
 "His work can be quite awesome." -_Xipoid_

Tybalt Maxwell

 _No comment supplied._

Tyvara Panther

_No comment supplied._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 22, 2011)

U

Universallord

 "His 'Ronin' series...is _well_ worth the read." -_Take Walker_

UnwiseDragon

_No comment supplied._

V

Veritas

 "One of my main inspirations; the man has some enviable skill when it comes to finding just the right word for the situation." -_quoting_mungo_

Veritas Karu

 "[He's] not got [a lot] of work up but his [stories] are fun to read and he has a [playful] energy to his style." -_Kevin Snowpaw_
 "...has yet to cease in amazing me! ...he brings to the table that elusive tingly feeling with colorful words and graphic verbal illustration!" -_Dekadoo_

Versilaryan

 "His story 'Prince of Thieves' is at 4 chapters, its not too bad at the moment." -_Rilvor_
 That's a serious understatement. "Prince of Thieves" is marvelous and charming, full of hot action and memorable characters.

Vixyyfox

 Vixyy has progressed quickly to become mistress of a charming world of wise-cracking bumpkins. Check out her "Scanectity Skunk" posts to find out what I mean!
 "...an amazing writer, who's just starting out... Visit her page for awesome stories and poetry." -_TheGru_
 "...definitely one of the best writers in FA, her ability to create new worlds has been proved, at least twice." -_Panzergulo_
 "She's a master of multiple genres, from sci fi to the fable, and her touching characters are matched only by her entertaining wit." -_Sovhiel_

Vukasin 

 _No comment supplied._

Vurbleson

_No comment supplied._

W

Waffles 

 _No comment supplied._

WarLegalomon

_No comment supplied._

Was1

 "One of the hardest working writers on FA, and that work is in getting others published in various ways." -_TShaw_
 "Will is always looking to push the boundaries of anthro fiction, whether it's as an editor, a publisher, or through his own writing." -_Duroc_

Wirewolf

 "...one of the Furry Masters." -_Kathmandu_
 "..._Fate Also Smiles_ is my favorite of his." -_TheGru_
 "I'll...third the advice to check out Wirewolf, particularly 'Fate Also Smiles' and 'The Orphan Shreds.'" -_Poetigress_
 
Wolfbaine

 "Wolfbaine is a young writer and has great character development in his stories." -_cianthefur_

WolfUrameshi

_No comment supplied._

Words-are-wind 

 _No comment supplied._

X

Xeans

 _No comment supplied._

Xelaros

 "Both a talented artist and writer, her Xelaros series features a lush world with a long history and deep characters." -_Take Walker_
 
Xipoid 

 "...one of the best writers on [FurAffinity]..." -_Anubis16_

Xistie

_No comment supplied._

Y

Yelleena

 "Another writer...whose stories have still touched me or made me think. ...I've read many short stories from her, some of them are autobiographical or nearly autobiographical... and that stuff has really touched me, even so much I have had difficulties to comment." -_Panzergulo_

Yukiyouko

_No comment supplied._

Z

Zanian

_No comment supplied._

Zeich Wolf

 _No comment supplied._


----------

